# "I Feed my horse gelatine"...really?



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

so i overheard another lady rider on a trek expertly advising a group of people to feed their horse gelatin to improve hoof structure because "gelatin (the stuff used to make jelly/jello) was originally made from boiled down horse hooves so horses find it really easy to digest and it goes straight to rebuilding their hooves, just put a couple of tablespoons in thier feeds each day" and i thought very skeptically that this sounded like a bunch of rubbish

i mean on that theory shouldnt we be feeding our horses glue as well?? 

im very skeptical of this kind of advice because it came from a women who refused to ride her 20 year old mare on the trek but led it the whole way 'because she was building its trust and establishing leadership' and also because it sounds like rubbish but i thought i better ask around and see if anyone has heard this myth and tried it? 

have you fed your horse gelatine? notice any effect from it wither good or bad??


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I assume she meant like Knor gelatine, not jello. Gelatin is good for fingernails and hooves alike. Her reasoning, on the other hand....twisted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

cakemom said:


> I assume she meant like Knor gelatine, not jello. Gelatin is good for fingernails and hooves alike. Her reasoning, on the other hand....twisted.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


she went on to explain " you know the stuff you buy at supermarket for making souffles and jellies"

so i would assume she means the unflovered gelatine you buy for making your own flavoured desserts..is this the same as what you mentioned?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, sorry, I didn't read closely enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, awake now and did some research. She is correct in what it's made of, here's a good article. 
Using Gelatin to Promote Hoof Growth & Health
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

cakemom said:


> Ok, awake now and did some research. She is correct in what it's made of, here's a good article.
> Using Gelatin to Promote Hoof Growth & Health
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As far as I understood from the article the research was done on _*humans*_, not horses. I don't think "what is good for the human will be good for the horse" to be always true. But they actually sell it - so it's nothing but a promotion ("Our gelatin is filler and sugar free—just plain ole gelatin!"), so no wonder. Not a drive at your post in any way, just saying. :wink:

Personally I wouldn't try it on my horses (I much rather go with natural supplements like omega etc than boiled bones and hoofs). I hate jellos and alike for myself too....


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My parents fed gelatin for years to improve hoof quality. We don't anymore, but I guess it worked! Now we just feed biotin.


----------

